# Second Master



## sanaz.shbz (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello,

I have studied Materials Science and Engineering - Industrial Metallurgy in my country and here, in Australia, I am doing my master in Engineering Management but because it is a one year course, to get the 5 points for the PR, I should apply for another master course.

I wonder if the second master should be related to my bachelor field or it also can be related to the master one. I have heard that in my PR application in an essay or something I should convince them why I have chosen my first and second master courses. Can you please help me with that? we are close to the deadlines and I am really confused what course to choose.

Thank you beforehand.


----------

